# Orange Carbon Fiber Cigar



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

This is one of my own carbon fiber home cast blanks. This will be a birthday present for one of my friends. I painted the tube in orange since that is her favorite color. This was finished with MM to 12000 and PlastX. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks good - like the pattern.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice job


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

That is really very nice !


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That is a cool looking pen.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

WOW sweet


----------

